# New concrete that got wet hasn't dried



## alanrudy (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello,
I recently got new concrete done the last week of September. About 4 days after, another construction guy (works with concrete guy) fixed a dirt area and washed the dirt left on concrete. That left a water stain that still hasn't dried up. He reassured me that it will dry up within 1 one month but it's been 10 days and not sure I can see much drying even though it hasn't rained. Is there something wrong? Is there anything I can do? Pic attached. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2014)

I'd give it some more time. It takes a few weeks for it to look all the same maybe longer if it is cooler or humid.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 11, 2014)

Welcome to the site.
The extra water will not hurt it, in fact in hot weather it should be kept wet for curring.
http://www.stanleytools.com/xhtml/p_concrete.htm


----------



## alanrudy (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome and thanks for the advice guys.  It looks like it'll take another 3 weeks to dry, but glad I got that reassurance that it's not that out of ordinary to take that long to dry when watered.


----------



## JoeD (Oct 12, 2014)

The water was good for the curing of the concrete. It did not damage it. It will be fine over time.


----------



## alanrudy (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks all again for the answers.  To update, everything did dry except for 3 spots.  These spots do not get much sun but other areas that are near them that didn't get much sun did dry up.  Any suggestions?  Would a blow dryer on them work?


----------



## kok328 (Jan 28, 2015)

He said it would take a month and your inquiring after only 10 days and now want to rush things with a hair dryer?
Relax and see how it turns out this summer.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2015)

kok328 said:


> He said it would take a month and your inquiring after only 10 days and now want to rush things with a hair dryer?
> Relax and see how it turns out this summer.



Check those dates again.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2015)

Here is the answers to a multitude of questions.
http://www.nrmca.org/aboutconcrete/cips/23p.pdf


----------



## kok328 (Jan 28, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Check those dates again.



Damn those old posts.  My bad.


----------



## alanrudy (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks all.  Yes, it has been a few months, but wasn't sure whether to create a new thread because it is the same topic.  Thanks for the link, I will try hot water and brush, and if that doesn't work, diammonium citrate, unless others had any other suggestions.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2015)

I didn't read it all but I guess you can be our expert if you find something that works.:beer:


----------



## stadry (Feb 7, 2015)

wonder what happened ?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 7, 2015)

stadry said:


> wonder what happened ?



http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=18676


----------



## alanrudy (Feb 8, 2015)

Actually they're different topics nealtw, got sick and haven't had the time to do the hot water and brush or chemical solution recommended in the link you posted in this thread but will update my results when I do it, hopefully this week.  Thanks again for your help.


----------

